# Who saw the Met's "Las Vegas" Rigoletto, opinions?



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Sorry if this was already discussed previously...

My girlfriend and I were blown away with the Met's live matinee HD broadcast of Rigoletto, reset into '50s Las Vegas, the Duke now a mob boss, etc.

Many resettings for opera fall flat, but this one was stunning. Of course, the performers were superb also, but this Vegas reset was astounding and frankly brilliant.

At least that's my opinion. What's yours?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Still waiting for it to come to our cinemas. I have it from YouTube but I don't want to spoil it.


----------



## Kazaman (Apr 13, 2013)

I saw it. I was quite impressed by it, but I know of others who thought it was ludicrous.


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Kazaman said:


> I saw it. I was quite impressed by it, but I know of others who thought it was ludicrous.


Opera resets can be awful and some amazingly fine. This particular Rigoletto was stunning, I thought.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Jonathan Miller reset this opera in 50s Little Italy thirty years ago and it was very successful as a concept. I'm looking forward to seeing how this one differs.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Here's a previous thread, but of course more discussion is always welcome. The verdict then was two thumbs up.

http://http://www.talkclassical.com/23325-mets-new-rigoletto-2.html


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Checking the Met website, the DVD of the Las Vegas Rigoletto is now going on sale. I'll order it right away.


----------

